# Covertisseur VHS ROXIO



## Raylut (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Ce convertisseur VHS proposé par RXIO à 44euros est intéressant au point de vue prix mais la qualité est-elle au rendez-vous ?
J'aimerai un avis d'un éventuel possesseur de cet appareil >Roxio Easy VHS to DVD for Mac - PHY
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2012)

Raylut a dit:


> Bonjour
> Ce convertisseur VHS proposé par RXIO à 44euros est intéressant au point de vue prix mais la qualité est-elle au rendez-vous ?
> J'aimerai un avis d'un éventuel possesseur de cet appareil >Roxio Easy VHS to DVD for Mac - PHY
> Merci d'avance



Je pense que tu pose mal le problème : Le problème, ça n'est pas la qualité de la conversion, ni celle du convertisseur, mais celle de la VHS d'origine. 

Pour parler crument : non, la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous, la VHS ne le permet pas. J'ai transféré pas mal de cassettes (et ça m'arrive encore, des cassettes de mon vieux camescope VHS dont il m'arrive encore de me servir), et je n'ai jamais pu obtenir quelque-chose de "bon". C'est tout juste "regardable", et je convertis au moyen d'un StudioDV Firewire de Formac à bien plus de 44  (pas loin de 200). Il n'y a rien à y faire, le "défaut" est sur la bande magnétique.


----------



## Raylut (6 Juillet 2012)

Je crois que je me suis mal exprimé.Je reformule ma question
-sachant que les vidéos captées par une caméra VHS sont de qualité très moyenne et que transférées sur magnétoscope VHS elles ont encore baissées en qualité,j'aimerais savoir si cette qualité obtenue ne  subit pas encore une dégradation supplémentaire par la conversion en numérique et selon le genre de convertisseur utilisé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2012)

Raylut a dit:


> Je crois que je me suis mal exprimé.Je reformule ma question
> -sachant que les vidéos captées par une caméra VHS sont de qualité très moyenne et que transférées sur magnétoscope VHS elles ont encore baissées en qualité,j'aimerais savoir si cette qualité obtenue ne  subit pas encore une dégradation supplémentaire par la conversion en numérique et selon le genre de convertisseur utilisé ?



La réponse généraliste est "non", les images en sortie de convertisseur ont la même qualité qu'à l'entrée, la numérisation ne dégrade absolument pas l'image, et s'il existait des vidéo analogiques en haute définition, elles sortiraient en qualité identique, malheureusement, si la numérisation ne dégrade pas l'image, elle est incapable de l'améliorer.

Après, le convertisseur que tu envisage précisément, je ne le connais pas, mais à moins que ça ne soit vraiment une camelote immonde, il n'y a pas de raison qu'il donne de plus mauvais résultats qu'un autre. Cela dit, si tu nous avait mis un lien, on aurait peut-être pu se faire une idée au vu des caractéristiques techniques.


----------



## Raylut (6 Juillet 2012)

ci joint le lien  
http://www.roxio.fr/fra/default.html?source=G2fr


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2012)

Ben "sur le papier", ça a l'air pas mal, ça, en plus, il y a même des fonctions permettant d'améliorer (un peu) les vidéos, si les promesses sont tenues, ça vaut le coup !

En tout état de cause, Roxio (et pas RXIO, qui est une entreprise différente, qui, à ma connaissance ne fait que du logiciel) est réputé être une boite sérieuse.


----------



## Average Joe (7 Février 2013)

Roxio, boîte sérieuse ? Vraiment ? J'ai commandé début janvier le boîtier + logiciel Easy VHS to DVD depuis leur site. L'engin devait être livré avant le 26 janvier dixit le mail de conformation ; or si l'argent a été prélevé depuis sur mon compte, je n'ai toujours rien dans les mains. En clair et jusqu'à maintenant je me suis fait "eu". Je leur ai envoyé un mail, ils disent l'avoir pris en compte mais rien ne se passe. Leur site me dit que "la commande a été emballée" et que USPS ne fournit pas de suivi de livraison. Que feriez-vous à ma place ? Demander le remboursement ?
J'ai trouvé un numéro de téléphone apparemment français (à quel tarif ? C'est un numéro en 0805). Je leur passer un petit coup de bigo et un savon un de ces jours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2013)

Même dans les boites les plus sérieuses, il y a des ratages, quand on en est la victime, c'est frustrant, je le conçois, mais ça ne permet en aucun cas d'en faire une généralité !


----------



## herszk (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour.
Je possède le modèle Easycap dc60 qui me donne toute satisfaction.
J'utilise le logiciel easycapviewer pour transférer mes cassettes vhs ou les vidéos de mon vieux caméscope, voici un lien :

http://www.shop-fun.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=16490&currency=EUR&language=fr


----------



## Average Joe (10 Mars 2013)

J'ai fini par recevoir quand même ce device. Un coup de téléphone a débloqué l'expédition.
Je l'ai donc essayé.
J'ai un conseil à donner aux utilisateurs : TOUJOURS enregistrer la copie de la cassette sur le disque interne du Mac, sinon c'est le bug garanti. J'ai dû m'y reprendre 4 fois pour la même séquence depuis hier&#8230; Cette émission semble damnée car après être enfin parvenu à l'enregistrer j'ai essayé de la couper/coller sur le DD externe pour garder de l'espace sur mon iMac et voici le résultat :




Quelqu'un sait-il ce que cela signifie et que peut-on y faire ? Fichier corrompu ?

Mes problèmes n'étaient pas terminés car en tapant ce post j'ai eu&#8230; un Kernel Panic en bonne et due forme  mon premier en six ans de Mac !!! Allez donc savoir pourquoi !

(Pff&#8230; J'ai plein de problèmes en ce moment : conflit total entre Safari et Youtube, Roxio qui bug comme pas possible, Kernel Panic, diable :hein: )

Précision : j'ai un iMac late 2009 sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8, tout est à jour.


----------

